# Aristocrat seat recover



## James nash (Nov 16, 2011)

How should I go about getting my early aristocrat seat re leathered. It just needs new leather. if this is an aristocrat seat? lol


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 16, 2011)

there are a few people on this site that do a very nice job just post it on the wanted section..  mark


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 16, 2011)

If you are referring to the saddle with the metal pan mounted on the bike in other photos it is extremely unlikely that saddle is original to your bike. Your bike is likely from the mid teens to mid twenties and that saddle is from the early/mid thirties. The original saddle would have long springs and a wire carriage but the top would have a wood base with a padded top stitched over real or artificial horsehair. I have a bike virtually identical to yours and I will try to get a photo of it for you when I have a chance.


----------



## James nash (Nov 16, 2011)

Alright!  Would like to see it. Thanks!


----------



## James nash (Nov 16, 2011)

Are you saying my seat isn't a aristocrat seat?


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Aristocratic?*

I have an Aristocrat seat/saddle for my Mead. I'll post pictures of it if you want. Mine is going to Florida to The Saddleshop for a full makeover. This is not a cheap endeavor here, either. Chuck and Jo have the know-how and the correct stamping. I have asked around, and I don't know of anyone else who has the stamp. There seems to be no short cut. I actually lucked out when I bought my Racycle, and it happened to have the correct (and non-correct for a 1900's Racycle,) saddle for my '27 Mead Ranger. Go figure?

Go to Dave's Nostalgic Bicycles; type "Mead" in the search box, and study the multiple Mead-only Aristocrat saddles there. (Were they made in England?) 

They are a bit smaller than the contemporary saddles of their day. They seem also to be rare and really hard to find in my experience. 

Go try to find one. Good luck!


----------



## James nash (Nov 16, 2011)

So larmo is my seat worth restoring or should I just buy a new one? If it is worth it how much would it cost to have it done in Florida the right way? Do you know by looking at it that it is a aristocrat or not?


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 18, 2011)

*Forgot to answer the question....duh....*

I said a lot, but I didn't answer your question. No, you do not have an Aristocrat seat. They are shorter and don't have a front spring like yours. Go to Nostalgic.com and look at them. There are a few really killer ones there! That is what I did to kind of get an idea what I was even looking for. I got lucky I think to find one. I've never seen one for sale. Your seat/saddle can be restored, but the Meads, as far as I know the Ranger line, had the aforementioned Aristocrat.


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 18, 2011)

i have the same seat. mines rough but the pan and some parts are good.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 18, 2011)

http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/bicycle550/2359.htm


----------



## James nash (Nov 18, 2011)

well i did some research and i ordered the online catalog cd that tells the history of all meads from 1900 to 1923. Its realy awesome.Tells you everything theres is to know about these bikes. I believe i have a troxel suspension saddle.I ended up taking my crank out and it was dated 1918. the 1918 mead catalog I have showed all the seats that were optional to order for your bike at the time and the troxel matches the description perfectly. aristocrat seats were 5 ply veneered wood witch is clearly not what i have, but the toxels were cold steel light weight cantle, like what i got. It's kinda cool to think back then they could order a bike exactly how they wanted it with whatever type of saddle they wanted, lights,color ect. well i  want to get it restored regardless of cost. So does anyone have a name,place, number, website they recommend to have this done?


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 19, 2011)

Bobcycles here on the CABE. He is located in Los Angeles. Bob Usasi. 

Really good guy.


----------



## James nash (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks larmo63! I will try and contact bobcycles and see what happens.


----------

